

Is This the Solution to Spam? - makaimc
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=1815&blogid=14

======
makaimc
I really like the analogy used in this article, but would taxpayers really be
willing to pay for their government to send out useless emails?

~~~
ErrantX
but do they count as useless in this case?

~~~
makaimc
That's a good point. But how would you explain that to your average non-
technical taxpayer?

~~~
ErrantX
true: especially as the scheme would be targetted as the same set of people.

Catch22 :(

------
oldgregg
kind of clever, but uhh, someone should tell him about gmail.

